
Show HN: Unyt – Handle, manipulate, and convert data with units in Python - ngoldbaum
http://joss.theoj.org/papers/10.21105/joss.00809
======
MatthewWilkes
Is there a better link for this? The provided one seems to be some academic
bureaucracy.

I'd be interested in knowing how this differs from pint.

~~~
ngoldbaum
The documentation is at
[https://unyt.readthedocs.io](https://unyt.readthedocs.io). The OP is a paper
describing the package and includes a comparison with Pint and astropy.units.
Here's the PDF: [https://www.theoj.org/joss-
papers/joss.00809/10.21105.joss.0...](https://www.theoj.org/joss-
papers/joss.00809/10.21105.joss.00809.pdf)

------
reptation
Nice, I've played some comparable R packages
([https://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/units/index.html](https://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/units/index.html))
but hopefully this is simpler to use.

